
Study sheds light on the evolution of the earliest dinosaurs - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-evolution-earliest-dinosaurs.html
======
bookofjoe
>The Late Triassic Ischigualasto Formation at Cerro Las Lajas (La Rioja,
Argentina): fossil tetrapods, high-resolution chronostratigraphy, and faunal
correlations

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-67854-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-67854-1)

